# peacock/hap tank and flow...is it really needed



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

In my 90 gallon I currently have 2 xp3's with the out flow in each side of the tank...one side is a spray bar angled up going across the tank lengthwise and the other is a jet nozzle directed up (at a 45 degree horizontal angle from the corner). These are creating surface agitation for each side of the tank. It is definitely helping with the protein film on top of the water. I heard that Peacock and haps do not 'like' a lot of flow. Do I need an extra koralia or power head to move the water column? Will it help improve water clarity? (It is fine now; however, clearer the better) If so...any suggestions on placement? I really want to keep the least amount of equipment in tank as possible. If this will benefit my tank I will buy one; however, if it greatly modifies the behavior of the fish I do not want to do it. I only have one fish that prefers a cave the rest are out in the open swimming.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There are 2 usual purposes to use a powerhead or water mover, one is to provide extra flow for fish that enjoy/need it OR to move detritus or debris closer to your filter intake. If your happy with the current that is provided by the canister filters, I wouldn't bother.

Water clarity is not improved by the addition of a PH or water mover unless it has the optional sponge filter attachment to trap any debris.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I am considering maybe an aquaclear 50 powerhead with filter intake attachment on the back wall toward one side..with the direction pointed the other way for some more circulation. I am second guessing though because it is more equipment and i like to minimize. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you already have the P.H. you can try it and see how the fish react but I personally would not spend money on one and find out I didn't need it or the fish didn't care for the extra flow.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah that is good sound advice. Thank you. Besides it is simply more gear in the tank that is not necessary. I looked at the aquaclear powerheads they are so huge and bulky. I would just get a wee small koralia if I wanted to circulate water...but I'll stick with the 2 xp3's


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I have a hydor koralia in my 75g male Malawi tank. Once they get past like the 3" mark it doesn't really blow them around much. It keeps my sand substrate nearly spotless. All depends on what you want, tho. I like it, but I bet you'd be fine without one.


----------

